# 3 Diets, 3 Results



## Martin Canty (Nov 16, 2017)

Just came across this video from Diet Doctor on my FB feed, interesting watching, particularly about the Low Fat Vegan diet

https://www.dietdoctor.com/happens-overeat-low-carb-diet


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2018)

Have a look !


----------



## Katieb (Mar 10, 2018)

Interesting!,


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 10, 2018)

Interesting


----------

